# Braids



## RacePony007 (Jul 4, 2009)

Come On! Nobody out there!


----------



## IrishCailin (Dec 5, 2008)

ok!! here are a few, I have a lot more on my other computer!!  

dutch-braided mane


















french-braided tail


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Button braids

Tail braid (sorry but these are the best pictures I have)


----------



## RacePony007 (Jul 4, 2009)

Very Pretty! How long is your mane for french braiding?


----------



## IrishCailin (Dec 5, 2008)

RacePony007 said:


> Very Pretty! How long is your mane for french braiding?


it's about 7"


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

My mares mane... NOT the best. I taught myself how to do this. LOL im still working on it!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Braided fetlocks! I'd like to see that =P


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

you guys have some talent. i tried french braiding paul's tail and screwed up after the first inch or so and never attempted again. i need a step by step guide with lots of pictures to help me figure it out.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

AH! I should have taken pictures of my boy's doo from yesterday. I did simple braids on both the mane and the tail, but I colored his hair(the kind that washed out) bright blue.

Tacky, but cute on a fat horsey. =]


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

Caleb with a double french mane:









side view:









Tail (his tail is SO thick):







http://www.horseforum.com/horses/photos/eec55758715578d00c27159db3c6b2be_full.jpg


----------



## EquitationStar (Mar 3, 2009)

My hunter braids. =D Not good enough to do them professionally but I'm practicing.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

I cant french braid to save my life, i have tried and tried and i cant get it lol.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

masatisan said:


> Caleb with a double french mane:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
WOW that is a lot of hair. That must be crazy to take care of! Well it's gorgeous


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

can you take half of kalebs mane and put it on my horse lol, she has the length just no thickness ugh


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

Caleb has a crazy mane, its shortest part is 8-9" and the longest part is almost two feet! I'm lucky though, because while it's thick the hairs themselves are pretty fine and they have a natural curl that keeps it from getting tangled/broken.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

How about some 4th of July braids?


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

A pic of Ruby'm mane braids before a show... my friend and I got bored and braided up both Ruby and Magic, but this is the only picture I got, with her hanging her head out the trailer window. ^^;


----------



## Beloved Killer (May 23, 2009)

I don't like braids on horses. I think that they look tacky.


----------



## averyhmko (Feb 4, 2013)

This makes me want to work on my braiding


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

myQHpaul said:


> you guys have some talent. i tried french braiding paul's tail and screwed up after the first inch or so and never attempted again. i need a step by step guide with lots of pictures to help me figure it out.


I was ging to take a load of still pictures on how to plait a tail - just wasn't sure if anyone would be interested!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

forgot the picture!

This was done for a day Fox Hunting


----------

